# Raising the Brow: Anthony Davis on his extraordinary season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It didn’t look like a spectacular NBA play. Most people just saw a power forward making a typical eight-footer off the glass. But for two men in the arena, it was the most noteworthy shot of the night. One was Anthony Davis, the man who made the shot. The other was Kevin Hanson, the New Orleans Pelicans assistant coach who has been directing Davis’s rapid development into the most dangerous 2-point scorer in the league.
> 
> So what, right? Tim Duncan has been making that move for more than 15 years. It just so happens that was one of Davis’s first bank shots in an NBA game.
> 
> ...


http://grantland.com/features/raising-the-brow/


----------

